# Rhom And Elong Pics



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Been a while since i posted some pics of my p's. I still have my Rhom and Elong. sorry about crappy quality just snapped some pics with my iphone.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

and i still have my g/f's poop machine


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres a quick vid of my fishroom. i cant get it to embed for some reason


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

here ya go...rhom looks awesome


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks for the embed	i used to know how to do it. lol i guess its been to long


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Man that chimple is ruining a flawless rhom.

RIP IT OFF! lol.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

it has gone down quite a bit since i put that 1590 gph pump in there lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

what size are your tanks?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks to be a 180, 135 and a 100?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

if thats the case, that is one spoiled ass goldfish and elong.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Inflade said:


> what size are your tanks?


180 135 75


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

"2 out of 3 ain't bad"


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice fish John even though I was there when you took the pics.









I gave his GF that feeder about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

thats a feeder gold wow


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice piranha's but im more impressed by the goldfish lol


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> nice piranha's but im more impressed by the goldfish lol


The gold fish is as big as the rhom. Lol


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That elong looks likes its pushing 8inches


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish! Goldfish looks aggressive


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish love those rhoms that have that flat gray color


----------

